# Delivery driver accused of dipping testicles in customer's salsa



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.

The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."

News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.

Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.

Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.

His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.

https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


----------



## Cableguynoe

But how was the salsa?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Cableguynoe said:


> But how was the salsa?


Disappointing, I believe.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD

Terrible article--they don't even state if it was hot or mild salsa.


----------



## Slave2daEats

The delivery service really dropped the ball with this one.


----------



## jlong105

Cableguynoe said:


> But how was the salsa?


It was kind of nutty.

Door Dash is the only delivery app I know of that requires a tip up front.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Why would anyone only dip their testicles?


----------



## BikingBob

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about HER to authorities as well.
> 
> The company issued a refund for the TAINTED food
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


Fake news. How can a woman have testicles? It clearly states that 'HER information' was forwarded to authorities.

I am sure the writer got off being able to write 'TAINTED food' as well.

Remember when you actually had a second set of eyes to look over your work? Journalism at its finest.


----------



## TomTheAnt

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> posted a video online


Genius at work. ?


----------



## mrpjfresh

" Oooohhhh, it feels good on my balls!" Lol. What a kinky pervert! Had it been bean dip instead, I think he'd have been okay.

_Dinner Delivered, the food delivery service the customer used, responded by saying Webb was with a "rogue independent contractor."_
Oh, gotta love it when those independent contractors go rogue... If you order food from underpaid and disgruntled workers, just be aware.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...oment-delivery-testicles-salsa-pot-video/amp/


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

BikingBob said:


> Fake news. How can a woman have testicles? It clearly states that 'HER information' was forwarded to authorities.
> 
> I am sure the writer got off being able to write 'TAINTED food' as well.
> 
> Remember when you actually had a second set of eyes to look over your work? Journalism at its finest.


Video is here if you want to watch him get hot.

https://www.globaltrendzent.com/how...-charges-are-pending-for-adultration-to-food/


----------



## Spider-Man

you dont mess with peoples food.you wouldnt ever want done to you.
theres a better way and never have to worry about the law.
you leave sides and extras and never give them those items that compliment the food. and you still get your satisfaction.

when i delivered i had a backpack with me, i would keep all the side items in, before ringing the bell i set there soda to the side of the door some where out of line of sight. If i got 2$ + in tip after the exchange i would add "oh let me get in my pack for the rest of your order..your sides, and then i reach down and grab the soda and say here ya go with a smile"
if they stiffed me i wouldnt say have a good day, i just about face and left, and there soda could just stay there for all i cared all night, i would assume maybe the next day when they discovered it they would think he probably left in down there cause it weighed him down and he forgot to hand it to me"
But one way or another i got my satisfaction either by tip or them not getting everything, but never did it cross my mind to contaminate there food.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Cableguynoe said:


> But how was the salsa?


Salty



1.5xorbust said:


> Why would anyone only dip their testicles?


So what do professionals dip in customers food?


----------



## Z129

"Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well."

I don't mess with women with testicles. They can be quite... testy.


----------



## 911 Guy

Who doesn't like to drive around with hot pepper testes?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Salty
> 
> 
> So what do professionals dip in customers food?
> View attachment 300969


The whole package.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

1.5xorbust said:


> The whole package.


Sounds like your customers always get extra mayo


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.
> 
> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.
> 
> Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.
> 
> His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.
> 
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


How exactly did they know this happened?


----------



## Mike-CMH

Wow, thats a ballsy move


----------



## Mike-CMH

What I don't get is how did he know he was only getting a .89 center before he delivered the food? In my experience you can't see how much you made on the delivery until after you complete it. Plus I use Uber Eats myself sometimes. It says the Tip won't go to the driver for 1 hour and you can change tip amount up to the first hour (raise or lower). So I'm pretty sure that piece in the video about "This is what you get when you tip .89 cents" was just a front. He was going to do it anyways.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

They had a guy here at Demon-0's many years back who did something else to the pizzas. I never ordered from that particular Demon-0's. I am glad that I never did. Demon-0's is garbage, anyhow.


----------



## Z129

Mike-CMH said:


> What I don't get is how did he know he was only getting a .89 center before he delivered the food? In my experience you can't see how much you made on the delivery until after you complete it. Plus I use Uber Eats myself sometimes. It says the Tip won't go to the driver for 1 hour and you can change tip amount up to the first hour (raise or lower). So I'm pretty sure that piece in the video about "This is what you get when you tip .89 cents" was just a front. He was going to do it anyways.


Some of the other delivery services allow you to see the entire total, including tip, before you accept the delivery request.



Another Uber Driver said:


> They had a guy here at Demon-0's many years back who did something else to the pizzas. I never ordered from that particular Demon-0's. I am glad that I never did. Demon-0's is garbage, anyhow.


I just had Dominoes the other night. I guess I should be checking delivered food with a black light from now on. Humans are gross and weird.


----------



## KD_LA

This keeps reminding me of that "K-Y Yours & Mine" commercial...
Salsa: poor man's K-Y lotion


----------



## Uberfunitis

Ordered UberEats last night and it had an option to add a tip while ordering.... I thought about it for a brief moment before laughing hysterically and saying no tip.


----------



## FLKeys

I don't order delivery of any food. I really try not to eat out much either. This just reinforces my thoughts of food delivery.


----------



## Irishjohn831

They need to give this guy the maximum, let him do the 15 years and he will find plenty of dips for his nuts during that time.


----------



## Uberyouber

freaking genius !


----------



## Merc7186

Since this thread was posted in the Tipping section of the forum, do I dare ask which part of his package did he really dip into the salsa? Was it the tip???


----------



## everythingsuber

1.5xorbust said:


> Why would anyone only dip their testicles?


Testing the water. My guess not a mild salsa.


----------



## AveragePerson

Dont drop the soap, people who wants to whiz the food for no tip.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

MoonlightingPHD said:


> Terrible article--they don't even state if it was hot or mild salsa.


Well, it had to be spicy because I heard that the driver received a Grammy for his remake of


----------



## Ardery

Cableguynoe said:


> But how was the salsa?


spicy!


----------



## RideshareUSA

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.
> 
> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.
> 
> Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.
> 
> His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.
> 
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


Would he have dipped them in queso too?


----------



## Drizzle

Someone put their balls in some salsa, i dont see what the big deal is.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Drizzle said:


> Someone put their balls in some salsa, i dont see what the big deal is.


What if he has crabs ?


----------



## tohunt4me

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.
> 
> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.
> 
> Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.
> 
> His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.
> 
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


You do know. . . spicy salsa can be Painful to dipped testicles.

So this guy . . . posted this online.

Wonder what his knickname will be in prison ?

Any ideas ?



Z129 said:


> "Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well."
> 
> I don't mess with women with testicles. They can be quite... testy.


I caught that also.
" She" has been reported to Authorities " ???

So this is What a " Little Dipper" looks like.

So unsanitary on so many levels.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder what his knickname will be in prison ?
> 
> Any ideas ?


*Crab Sauce*


----------



## Drizzle

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What if he has crabs ?


Free food? Just dont film yourself commiting crimes um kay.


----------



## RideshareUSA

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What if he has crabs ?


What if it was guacamole, instead of salsa, that he dipped his "jewels" into?


----------



## Trafficat

Seriously disgusting. I like making my own food so I know it hasn't been messed with.



Uberfunitis said:


> Ordered UberEats last night and it had an option to add a tip while ordering.... I thought about it for a brief moment before laughing hysterically and saying no tip.


Much cheaper that way! Just gotta pick out the pubes! ?


----------



## Drizzle

Trafficat said:


> Seriously disgusting. I like making my own food so I know it hasn't been messed with.
> 
> Much cheaper that way! Just gotta pick out the pubes! ?


After you pick out the pubes it tastes pretty much the same i dont see why people tip. Pretty much just throwing money away. Delivering food is a low income, low skill job and you get what you pay for.


----------



## jgiun1

I'm tired of drivjng food for pennies...I'm going to hit the sack


----------



## melusine3

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Video is here if you want to watch him get hot.
> 
> https://www.globaltrendzent.com/how...-charges-are-pending-for-adultration-to-food/


Ewwwwwww... and he has those giant ear holes. WTF finds that appealing?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I would never trust a service that doesn't at the very least put some sort of official seal around the food.

That would seem like the number 1 thing and first thing a service would institute when allowing contractors to deliver food.


----------



## Z129

melusine3 said:


> Ewwwwwww... and he has those giant ear holes. WTF finds that appealing?


There is going to be a very high demand for earlobe restoration surgery in the relatively near future. Those gauged lobes are going to look beyond absurd on people when they get old; a state of being that comes far more quickly than one might realize when they are on the young end of the timeline.


----------



## Drizzle

Z129 said:


> There is going to be a very high demand for earlobe restoration surgery in the relatively near future. Those gauged lobes are going to look beyond absurd on people when they get old; a state of being that comes far more quickly than one might realize when they are on the young end of the timeline.


Ok now lets not attack the man who dipped his balls in salsa. His pubes will hopefully change the industry for the better.


----------



## ANT 7

This thread isn't complete without Chef...........


----------



## Bbonez

uberdriverfornow said:


> I would never trust a service that doesn't at the very least put some sort of official seal around the food.
> 
> That would seem like the number 1 thing and first thing a service would institute when allowing contractors to deliver food.


Half the time the restaurant doesn't know the order is for a delivery driver. They just get a call for a take out order and someone comes to pick it up.


----------



## tohunt4me

melusine3 said:


> Ewwwwwww... and he has those giant ear holes. WTF finds that appealing?


The " Lil Dipper" in Action !

Looks like he's straining to find it. . .



ANT 7 said:


> This thread isn't complete without Chef...........


" NO SOUP FOR YOU " !


----------



## TXqwi3812

He put the fear of god in non-tippers. He is a revolutionary. Build him a statue.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Bbonez said:


> Half the time the restaurant doesn't know the order is for a delivery driver. They just get a call for a take out order and someone comes to pick it up.


before it leaves the restaurant an official seal should go around the opening of the bag to ensure it doesn't get opened


----------



## Bbonez

uberdriverfornow said:


> before it leaves the restaurant an official seal should go around the opening of the bag to ensure it doesn't get opened


Why? Some restaurants have never heard of doordash, grubhub, postmates, ect. When the delivery guy goes to the restaurant they are not wearing a uniform, the restaurant thinks it's just another customer ordering takeout.

Some restaurants do have seals but they are just cheap stickers. If you get a sticker that looks tampered with will you eat the food? Most of the time it looks tampered with it's just your paranoia. You think the restaurant owners want to deal with all the paranoid people?


----------



## tohunt4me

TXqwi3812 said:


> He put the fear of god in non-tippers. He is a revolutionary. Build him a statue.


We have already named a Constellation after him.

" LITTLE DIPPER "!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Bbonez said:


> Why? Some restaurants have never heard of doordash, grubhub, postmates, ect. When the delivery guy goes to the restaurant they are not wearing a uniform, the restaurant thinks it's just another customer ordering takeout.
> 
> Some restaurants do have seals but they are just cheap stickers. If you get a sticker that looks tampered with will you eat the food? Most of the time it looks tampered with it's just your paranoia. You think the restaurant owners want to deal with all the paranoid people?


Honestly I can't figured out why you're saying why.

I'm saying they should put a seal around the opening so that if the food shows up with the seal broke you know not to accept the food and to complain which is what you are saying should happen yet you are still saying "why?". Are you drunk ?


----------



## Uberfunitis

TXqwi3812 said:


> He put the fear of god in non-tippers. He is a revolutionary. Build him a statue.


Nope, he failed at that if it was his goal. Most non tippers just assume that is going on anyways.


----------



## Drizzle

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope, he failed at that if it was his goal. Most non tippers just assume that is going on anyways.





Uberfunitis said:


> Nope, he failed at that if it was his goal. Most non tippers just assume that is going on anyways.


And they still dont tip and have horribly complicated drop offs, may as well just order a pube sandwich for lunch. Just tip the $2 and eat a clean sandwich. People are so cheap.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Drizzle said:


> And they still dont tip and have horribly complicated drop offs, may as well just order a pube sandwich for lunch. Just tip the $2 and eat a clean sandwich. People are so cheap.


You are going to have that regardless if you tip the delivery person or not because none of those tips are passed back to the poorly paid kitchen staff who prepared the food.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

I generally see no problem with this practice; only a problem for those with allergies.
Always read the label on the packaging:


----------



## Drizzle

Uberfunitis said:


> You are going to have that regardless if you tip the delivery person or not because none of those tips are passed back to the poorly paid kitchen staff who prepared the food.


Unless you piss off the kitchen staff or delivery driver or waiter you really have nothing to worry about. But the second you cross the line. I mean its understandable. It might be less than 1% of the time but it happens and it only happens when you cross the line. Take that as a threat. Be cool eat clean.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Drizzle said:


> Unless you piss off the kitchen staff or delivery driver or waiter you really have nothing to worry about. But the second you cross the line. I mean its understandable. It might be less than 1% of the time but it happens and it only happens when you cross the line. Take that as a threat. Be cool eat clean.


Understandable ? You are sick.


----------



## Anthony t fochetta

Must have burned......


----------



## Drizzle

uberdriverfornow said:


> Understandable ? You are sick.


It is understandable, its exploitation of labor. Its really the only defense the food industry has against people who want to exploit, harrass, demean them.

Go be an ahole to a teacher they will give you an f, same thing. Food industry workers are people too. In general you should be nice to people. So you dont have to worry about things like eating pubes. That doesnt make me sick, i didnt put my balls in the salsa i just understand why someone would. The truly sick people are the ones who cant control themselves and are aholes when they know they will most likely eat pubes bc of it. Those are sick people. Act like a slave master, underpay and be super demanding, eat pubes. I think thats fair.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Drizzle said:


> It is understandable, its exploitation of labor. Its really the only defense the food industry has against people who want to exploit, harrass, demean them.
> 
> Go be an ahole to a teacher they will give you an f, same thing. Food industry workers are people too. In general you should be nice to people. So you dont have to worry about things like eating pubes. That doesnt make me sick, i didnt put my balls in the salsa i just understand why someone would. The truly sick people are the ones who cant control themselves and are aholes when they know they will most likely eat pubes bc of it. Those are sick people. Act like a slave master, underpay and be super demanding, eat pubes. I think thats fair.


Those kitchen staff are going to do that regardless of how the customer treats them. It is all about the employer they piss off the worker and they act out. Tip or don't tip you will be eating pubes so it does not matter at all.


----------



## Drizzle

Uberfunitis said:


> Those kitchen staff are going to do that regardless of how the customer treats them. It is all about the employer they piss off the worker and they act out. Tip or don't tip you will be eating pubes so it does not matter at all.


Innocent people rarely get punched in the face. You did something then you ate the pubes.


----------



## Uber Crack

No one ever dips their testicles in my salsa


----------



## VanGuy

Hehe, this thread now reminds me of the movie Waiting. 

Batwing!


----------



## Uberfunitis

Drizzle said:


> Innocent people rarely get punched in the face. You did something then you ate the pubes.


I have worked in a kitchen believe me I know how it is.


----------



## Drizzle

Uber Crack said:


> No one ever dips their testicles in my salsa


Are u mad bc im sure if you tip the guy a $20 and ask nicely he will do it for ya.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Uber Crack said:


> No one ever dips their testicles in my salsa


Is that a lament that we're hearing?


----------



## Uber Crack

Lowestformofwit said:


> Is that a lament that we're hearing?


Not really. Just stating the facts. :smiles:


----------



## Lowestformofwit

All solved.
The restaurant involved has agreed to change the description of that salsa menu item to:


----------



## Bbonez

Picked up a chick-fil-a order today and it had one of those tamper proof systems you speak of aka a sticker. I made it out of the parking lot and less than 10 seconds later I looked over and saw the system fail, I took a picture for you guys. I hope the paranoid customers throw it away. Also both beverages were not tamper resistant, so unless you want everyone to invest in one of these cup sealing machines like the boba shops use how will you stop beverages from nut sacks? I dont think those seals would do well with carbonated drinks.


----------



## tohunt4me

It is Good to have GOALS IN LIFE !


Uber Crack said:


> No one ever dips their testicles in my salsa


Meanwhile . . .

I read today
That he dipped Both in that little bitty cup !

His girlfriend must be So Proud of him . . .


----------



## Lowestformofwit

That’s the sort of act that ended up getting him the “sac”.


----------



## KingEsmo

I guess he dropped the ball for all of us. Took one for the team?


----------



## Uber_Dubler

KingEsmo said:


> I guess he dropped the ball for all of us. Took one for the team?
> View attachment 306738


I tend to assume the customer isn't going to tip. If a customer messages me and says, " I tip " or if I'm driving them and they say, "I'll tip you on the app" that's a sure sign the customer IS NOT going to tip. Why should they, they just gave you a "verbal tip" and isn't that what we all drive for, the verbal tip. In fact, last week I told my landlord I would be a little short on rent, but I offered to make up for it with a verbal tip.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Doesn’t everyone dip their testicles in salsa?


----------



## Alantc

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.
> 
> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.
> 
> Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.
> 
> His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.
> 
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


Good for him


----------



## Ubermcbc

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.
> 
> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.
> 
> Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.
> 
> His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.
> 
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


How did the person who ordered the foods knows that this is 100% testicles?



1.5xorbust said:


> Why would anyone only dip their testicles?


You mean they should also dip the *****. Lol



Uberfunitis said:


> I have worked in a kitchen believe me I know how it is.


Stop it. I just ate big lunch from your place, ?


----------



## Wildgoose

KingEsmo said:


> I guess he dropped the ball for all of us. Took one for the team?
> View attachment 306738


You didn't see third line customer wrote that I lied.
I had one customer that said he got leg injury and couldn't come meet me at entrance of building. He gave me passcode and instruction how to get his door. And he wrote that he would tip me good.
There was no parking available around his building but I tried to get to him because he got leg injured. Took 15 minutes of my time to doing that.
Guess what? He lied.


----------



## MOJAVE MADMAN

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.
> 
> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.
> 
> Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.
> 
> His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.
> 
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


I think I have a new hero


----------



## dryverjohn

I doubt it's a felony in my state. Here are some of the notable misdemeanors: pointing a loaded gun at someone, drunk driving with injuries and major damage, (if death occurs it's a felony, probably pleaded down). However, sleeping with a married person that isn't your spouse could cost you $$$$ read up on criminal conversation. https://www.newsobserver.com/latest-news/article215633900.html


----------



## Reynob Moore

Giving new meaning to the term "balls deep".


----------



## AveragePerson

Imagine getting covid this way


----------



## Lowestformofwit

An entree of Nut/ Bush Shitty Limits, followed by the main:


----------



## Monkeyman4394

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> MARYVILLE, Tenn. (AP) - A Tennessee man was jailed on felony charges after appearing to dip his testicles into a container of salsa that a customer had ordered online.
> 
> The delivery driver allegedly recorded it and posted a video online, saying "This is what you get when you give an 89 cents tip for an almost 30-minute drive."
> 
> News outlets report that the passenger, 31-year-old Howard Matthew Webb, was arrested last week and charged with adulteration of food.
> 
> Dinner Delivered said the food service has fired the driver and forwarded information about her to authorities as well.
> 
> Webb remains behind bars pending a March 12 hearing.
> 
> His arrest warrant says they picked up the food for delivery from a local Mexican restaurant. The company issued a refund for the tainted food.
> 
> https://www.wkrn.com/amp/news/tenne...pping-testicles-in-customers-salsa/1815551455


Wait. That's like 15 minutes from me.


----------



## Soldiering

Journalism has gone the way of the DODO bird, this article is a perfect example of this. I cannot stand news media, they all belong in HELL.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I believe it’s called huevos rancheros.


----------



## JohnJames8678

This is NUTS!


----------

